# Announcement



## OhHorsePee (Mar 26, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that it is best for me to resign from the CMHR board as Fund-raising Coordinator. I have been mulling this over for a few months since my time is not what it use to be.

I would like to thank everyone that has donated to and supprted this rescue. You all are awesome! It is because of you that this rescue has been a success.

To the current board I wish you success in your endeavors.

Thank you

Fran


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 26, 2007)

We hate to see you go Fran. Good Luck we will miss you..............


----------

